# Thoughts on Nook Color?



## cwsedits (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm trying to decide whether to add a Nook Color to our family of two Kindles. Does anyone else have both? What would be the advantages? 
Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have an iPad and tried a nook color and I wasn't really impressed with it. It didn't do anything my iPad couldn't do. Plus, B&N's customer is horrendous. 

Supposedly, Amazon is announcing a tablet this week. I'd probably wait and see what it can do before I'd buy a nook color.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would definitely wait to decide until Amazon's announcement on Wednesday morning. . . . rumors are Very Strong that it will be a small tablet -- very much like the Nook color.  If the rumors pan out, that would likely be a better choice if you already have Kindles in terms of sharing content. . . . .

ALSO, B&N is rumored to be going to release a new version of the nook Color this fall too. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You've received good advice.  I'd wait and see about the Amazon and Nook Color 2 announcementsunless you have an urgent need for something now.

FWIW, I've had a Nook Color, and it is okay, but not awesome in my opinion.  I'd recommend one of the competing Android tablets instead unless you seriously want to spend a lot of time doing free browsing in BN stores.


----------



## cwsedits (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I'll wait.


----------



## Kubizo (Oct 2, 2011)

I tried it in a shop. I found it too slow for a tablet and with a screen that was not suitable for an ebook reader.

I wonder whether there will be some e-ink based, color ereaders. There is already one made in China, but I could not get my hands on it in any shop here in Italy.

Ciao!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2011)

I absolutely love my Nook Color. When we bought it the salesman was kind enough to let us know about rooting and several "clubs" that really cranked their Nook's up into nifty Android tablets.

I'm a tad too conservative for that, but I've had no complaints other than the power cord had to be replaced. That was handled at no cost to me and very quickly as well.

We are giving our college aged son a choice on either the New Nook Tablet and the Kindle Fire and although he is a huge Kindle fan he's seriously considering the Nook. 

I love to read so the expandable card slot is very important to me as I can devour most novels in a day and go through several novella's and compilations each week.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I love my nook color also.  I have it rooted via n2a sd card.  I alo have had every generation of the kindles .  I purchased my refurb for 139.  I have no desire to get a fire because my nook is great.

Ms j you shoul root yours.  If you purchase the preloaded sd card from amazon it does not void your warranty.
You decide if you want to use the rooted side or the stock so you do not lose anything. A few of the ladies here convinced me that I needed to root and I am so glad I did.  I can read my kindle books on my nook.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2011)

Reading kindle books on the Nook sounds like a great perk. I'll have to let my son know. Thanks for the information.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

I just wanted to mention that Barnes and Noble has a book (yes, an actual, physical book   ) called 'The nook Book: An Unofficial Guide.  It does NOT cover the nook tablet but covers the nook and the nook color.  

Great book!!  

I bought it yesterday at the store (it's featured in the nook area) and it cost ten-dollars-something.  Has all sorts of tips and tricks in it (including how to 'root' it via both the microSD card and the internal Flash method).  It even shows you how to re-set the factory settings if you need to.  

Personally, I don't see why anyone would buy the Fire over the Nook.  They're basically the same specs but the nook's memory can be expanded (via the microSD slot) while the Fire cannot.


----------

